# I had a problem printing a heat transfer.



## KarenGarcia (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi guys, so I need your professional opinion again 
I made a T-shirt yesterday using a plastisol heat transfer and I kind of liked the way it looked, except for a few black spots behind the white part of the transfer design.

I'm not sure if I'm explaining myself right. You can see black dots (like little pieces of thread maybe from the carpet where I laid my T-shirt before I printed it) and it's a Christmas design, so basically in the part where the white snow is you can view this dots, so it looks dirty even though its a brand new T-shirt and the transfer was perfect before I applied it 

My question is: do you clean the transfer with something before applying it to a tee so you can be sure it has no dirt or anything? did I make a mistake because I laid my tee on the carpet? was that wrong?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just a few questions.....what source are you using to apply the transfer? Is the shirt white, and if the transfer was perfect before pressing, what about the shirt....was it free from lint or dust. Are the black spots imbedded in the design now? Just trying fo get a clear understanding.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Make sure the upper platon on the press is clean.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I had that issue until I re-discovered the every handy lint roller. I always roll my garments before pressing. If I was very fastidious I would also brush off the t-shirt side of my transfer paper with my drafting brush, but alas my drafting brush hangs on the wall forgotten. Any time I forget to use the lint roller I end up with random fluff and threads under the clear or light area of the poly window. Also not all lint rollers are equal, I have settled on 3M, not too sticky, but sticky enough and rolls nicely....


----------



## KarenGarcia (Aug 17, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> Just a few questions.....what source are you using to apply the transfer? Is the shirt white, and if the transfer was perfect before pressing, what about the shirt....was it free from lint or dust. Are the black spots imbedded in the design now? Just trying fo get a clear understanding.


I'm using a Hotronix heat press and the shirt is black. The design was perfect, it had no dust or anything, at least I Didn't see it and the T-shirt was brand new.And after I applied the transfer if you look at the design closer you can clearly see the black dots like behind the white part of the design, in this case the snow, so yeah, now the black particles of dust, or whatever that is, it might be carpet lint or something, is embeded in the design


----------



## KarenGarcia (Aug 17, 2008)

stuffnthingz said:


> I had that issue until I re-discovered the every handy lint roller. I always roll my garments before pressing. If I was very fastidious I would also brush off the t-shirt side of my transfer paper with my drafting brush, but alas my drafting brush hangs on the wall forgotten. Any time I forget to use the lint roller I end up with random fluff and threads under the clear or light area of the poly window. Also not all lint rollers are equal, I have settled on 3M, not too sticky, but sticky enough and rolls nicely....


That's a good idea. I think I'll start doing that from now on because it totally ruin the snow part of the design, which was my favorite. Now it looks like sand


----------



## KarenGarcia (Aug 17, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Make sure the upper platon on the press is clean.


The platen is clean, I just bought the press a month ago or something like that, I think it was the T-shirt that had some lint or something.


----------

